# 2015 Srixon irons.....a giant leap for mankind.



## Tommo21 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah, Srixon have pulled the rabbit out of the hat with their new range of irons. I text Scott Gourlay the other day asking his opinion, which I rate highly. He said theyâ€™re the best irons heâ€™s handled for some time. Not just looks but performance and feel.  Iâ€™ve also known Scott since he was junior golfer and Iâ€™ve yet to receive my commission for all the people Iâ€™ve sent to him. 

Anyway, Iâ€™ve been steadily  going off my TM RBZ tours, so I popped round to Scotty for a demo. He already has my spec/info so it was just the case of switch on trackman and let me hit at these bad boys.  I was going to try other irons, but these looked so good and the ticked all my boxes, including price so I didnâ€™t even try the new Mizunoâ€™s models because another Â£150 was involved. 

I still play off 5, but at 62 years young Iâ€™m no big hitter, my RBZ 6 iron carries around 155 and considering the Srixons are forged I would be happy if they went roughly the same. Well, the Srixons gave me another 3 or 4 yards, not that I was bothered. The real plus was that nice forged feel that I missed after selling my old MP53s. The other gain was my miss hits being further than my RBZ miss hits. The Srixons felt great and I knew with every, yes every shot, what way the ball was going without looking at the screen. I should know, Iâ€™ve been hitting balls for 40 odd years. 

I tried a couple of main stream shafts but the new Nissan NS Pros were the dogs nads.  So Iâ€™ve ordered a combination set, that being 4 to 8 in the Z 745 model with only two, the 9 and PW in the Z 945 blade model.  This combination looks seamless, you just wouldnâ€™t know, theyâ€™re so good. 

Oh, I also tried the new Srixon driver and I did gain a little but not enough to want me to part with the RBZ/Accra shaft combination, a combination that Iâ€™ve never beaten as yet. So I recommend you try the new Driver as well as their lovely fairway woods.   
Incidentally, Iâ€™m not just biased, but Scott looks after a few well known touring pros, mainly because he has shaft combinations that you will never find anywhere else.....trust me.   His Aladdins cave is to die for and it would take a full day or more to get through all the shaft manufacturers he has, some Iâ€™ve never heard of. 

Srixon really have come up trumps with these irons.  Donâ€™t take my word for it, go try and see for yourself.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 25, 2014)

I saw a picture of these yesterday they look very very nice


----------



## User20205 (Oct 25, 2014)

Saw Rick shields' review. Based on that I'd have a look at the 745 irons & the 545 driver


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 25, 2014)

Have been looking around but have yet to see an actual price ... are they priced as per the rrp?


----------



## hovis (Oct 25, 2014)

I didnt know Nissan did shafts.


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 25, 2014)

hovis said:



			I didnt know Nissan did shafts.
		
Click to expand...

LOL that is funny, canny believe I done that, was looking at a Nissan in Autotrader for my mate as well.....senior moment. I'll need to take a pill and go for a sit down.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 25, 2014)

Certainly look the biz Tommo similar to the Bridgestone irons which slipp under the radar. Watched Rick Shiels video's and he was impressed with them. Do they have a price yet?


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 25, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Certainly look the biz Tommo similar to the Bridgestone irons which slipp under the radar. Watched Rick Shiels video's and he was impressed with them. Do they have a price yet?
		
Click to expand...

All in, Â£570 with the Nissan, sorry Nippon NS pro 950 shafts, 4 to PW. I think you could get them for less with std ready made sets...I'm not sure.

However, Scott only stocks the heads, the reason I can get the 9 and PW in the Z 945 model, then builds them from scratch to my own spec. Me.....2 degrees flat. So I suppose that costs more as they're not std factory production. 

I'm sure in a few months they'll be less, but Scott has already built around 10 sets and they've only been out a couple of weeks.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 26, 2014)

They are a good looking set of clubs Z745 3-PW with a Z U45 would tempt me. Seriously thinking about some new irons as I still can't get on with the looks of my 825Pro. Until I saw those Srixon I had settled on either going:

TM TPMB 7-PW, MC 3-6, UDI 2i
Mizzy MP69 7-PW, 64 3-6 and keeping my MP-H4 2i


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 26, 2014)

I've got to say tommo, bend the, -1* flat and you have ordered exactly the sample spec/combo that I'm looking at,  unfortunately I've got to grind something into my swing over the winter and IF it works, these will be brought next year.  Great choice sir.


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 26, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			They are a good looking set of clubs Z745 3-PW with a Z U45 would tempt me. Seriously thinking about some new irons as I still can't get on with the looks of my 825Pro. Until I saw those Srixon I had settled on either going:

TM TPMB 7-PW, MC 3-6, UDI 2i
Mizzy MP69 7-PW, 64 3-6 and keeping my MP-H4 2i
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, they're not just good looking, they go out there. Something you don't normally get with forged irons. I would normally go for the main brands like Titleist TM Callaway Mizuno Ping. 

Srixon, I think, really have got a super family of irons and all in one hit......just like waiting on a bus.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 27, 2014)

So excited to go to Studley Wood and get fitted for mine. The more reviews I watch/read, the more excited I get about getting them. I can't wait!


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 27, 2014)

You'll wet yourself when you try them.........let us know.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 28, 2014)

As has been said, they remind me of the Bridgestone irons. Super good looking across the set! Impressive!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 29, 2014)

these look interesting- might compare them to the Callaways and Titleists at a fitting this weekend. Think the Nippon are a free upgrade with Cally and Titleist though but the heads are dearer.

Also looking at a combo set but cant do the Scott Gourlkay (or anyone elses) hitting into a sheet.


----------



## nta73 (Oct 29, 2014)

Never had a srixon club of any type in my bag but looking at them with interest, any details on the range as in do they do game improver irons or what are for the higher handicapper player if any?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 29, 2014)

The 545's are the chunkier, game-improvement irons, so worth checking them out. I've had a re-think though, and am gonna steer away from Srixon for the moment, can't justify the Â£600 pricetag atm. Am thinking G25/30, JPX EZ or X2 Hot's.


----------



## drewster (Oct 30, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			The 545's are the chunkier, game-improvement irons, so worth checking them out. I've had a re-think though, and am gonna steer away from Srixon for the moment, can't justify the Â£600 pricetag atm. Am thinking G25/30, JPX EZ or X2 Hot's.
		
Click to expand...

Dan, may i ask ,  what's making you thinkning of moving from Nike irons and the Covert 2.0s in particular ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm not thinking of moving from the Covert's, I bought them last night, and was very keen to update my signature   I had 1998 Callaway Big Bertha X-12's in the bag before last night!

Love the Covert 2.0's, they weren't my initial thought, I was thinking of G30's, or G25's, but I went to the range last night and tried out X2 Hot, JPX EZ, G30 and the Covert 2.0's, and the Coverts were by far the most forgiving, and I loved the ball flight. It came down to the G30 and Coverts, but the Coverts were on offer for Â£300, so I couldn't say no. I was really keen on the JPX EZ's before trying them, but didn't like looking down at the big off-set. The Nike's had a lovely look down by the ball, and I just loved hitting them. Half the price of the Srixon's too, so definitely glad I've moved to Nike!


----------



## drewster (Oct 30, 2014)

I know we're hijacking another thread here but don't shy away from the 4 iron either. I love mine and i'm sure you can buy them individually if you wanted one.  Very forgiving indeed and I'd buy a 3 iron if they made one.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll see how I get on, but not sure I need a 4-iron. Had a 3 and 4 iron in my old Callaway set, but rarely used them. Have a 22* hybrid which I really get on with, so don't think I'll need a 4. Cheers for the advise though, am sure if I was ever going to be able to hit a 4-iron it'd be the Covert, they're so damn forgiving! Was so impressed with them. How long have you had yours?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 31, 2014)

These look very nice.

Ive never tried or even seen Srixon Irons before and would be interested in trying them.

Only problem is no one stocks them up here and there is no real interest in doing so.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 31, 2014)

Srixon have made a bit of a cock-up of this launch to be honest. This should have been their big return to the game, but they've made such a mess of the distribution side, especially in America, no-one knows they exist, and if they do, they can't find anywhere to go and hit them. They look amazing, and seem to perform great, but the massive price tag, and rubbish distribution will end up putting a lot of people off.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Srixon have made a bit of a cock-up of this launch to be honest. This should have been their big return to the game, but they've made such a mess of the distribution side, especially in America, no-one knows they exist, and if they do, they can't find anywhere to go and hit them. They look amazing, and seem to perform great, but the massive price tag, and rubbish distribution will end up putting a lot of people off.
		
Click to expand...

The Price Tommo quoted was way less than Mizuno equivalent . I'm getting  Q Â£699 for MP 15/4 mixed set his was Â£600 with custom shaft


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 1, 2014)

It's good if you can use the top-end clubs, but Â£600 for the game-improvement 545's is pretty expensive. Maybe it's just me, but I don't feel like I'm in a position where I can justify spending Â£600 on Irons.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 1, 2014)

Â£600 is a common RRP for irons these days

Btw where are the Nike Covert 2.0 sold for Â£300 ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hmm, just seems like an awful lot of money to me. Am sure I'll end up with Â£600 irons eventually, but having only played for a couple of years, a decent set of Game Improvement irons is all I need.

I got them from Silvermere's golf store, but got them for Â£300 because they price matched Direct Golf. 

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_irons/nike_golf/vrs_covert_20_irons_golf_irons/p16421.aspx


----------



## Tommo21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, if Srixon play their cards right they're onto a winner. What a super set of irons they are. Awesome feel off the face, the last time I felt this from an iron was when I tried Vagaâ€™s. Great looking clubs, great through the turf, good distance, especially from forged irons. After playing sunday I used the last hour of daylight to hit a few balls and the last time I done that was when I started playing.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 4, 2014)

Top of my list this winter, just trying to figure out if I can use pro shop money to buy them.


----------

